# Would it still be safe to use my bathtub if....



## JaySafakish (Jul 28, 2012)

I've poured enough chemicals into it that I could probably fill a pool.  You see I turned my bathroom into a darkroom, and whenever I was done  with any of the chemicals (film developer, paper developer, fixer, stop  bath etc) I poured them down the drain in my tub. Now I have an urge to  take a bath but I don't know how safe it would be. I'm guessing I  probably still could, but just in case I'm being stupid, can someone  fill me in on the possible risks?


----------



## ann (Jul 28, 2012)

Just be sure it has been rinsed out and cleaned.

The problem that could occur is staining of the tub if not cleaned right away.

You should pour the developer into the stop bath and then that mixture into the fixer. this will help neutralize the mixture


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 28, 2012)

My dad used to do that ALL the time when we were little. That lead to our bathtub no longer have a smooth varnish, so any attempts to slide from the top of the rear end into the water (thus soaking the floor in the way Calvin usually does, you know Calvin and Hobbes?) failed from the get go. Not that he had planned for that to happen, but that's what happened. We never suffered from anything at our butts etc., though, from the tub having been used to rinse away the chemicals.


----------



## KenC (Jul 28, 2012)

I did that all the time when I had apartment darkrooms and I'm still here.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 28, 2012)

B&W chemistry is rather safe if diluted down.

and when you rinse the tub, you will have some extreme dilution. I do not see a problem for your health.

There might be a problem for your bathtub though ... over the years it might develop stains if you pour the chemistry again and again. Some people suggest to use some layer of plastic foil, the one you use for garden ponds, to protect the surface of the bathtub.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 28, 2012)

^^ it is also very water soluble. I wouldn't worry about it. The only think you might need to be concerned with is selenium toner.


----------



## JaySafakish (Jul 29, 2012)

Well thank you! You guys have all proven yourselves much more helpful than anyone on Yahoo Answers. CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## unpopular (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL. I can't even imagine the baloney that you would have gotten there.


----------



## bogeyguy (Jul 29, 2012)

Brings back some old memories. LOL!


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 30, 2012)

bogeyguy said:


> Brings back some old memories. LOL!



Like bathing in Rodinal working solution for tanning reasons? ;-)


----------



## unpopular (Jul 30, 2012)

BAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAAAAA! Why spray on when you can get that crispy golden brown at home?

Speaking of tanning - you didn't develop regularly in pyro did you? I'd imagine your tub would be a disaster, but if you did there may be a hazard there, also.


----------



## amolitor (Jul 30, 2012)

Don't dump fixer down the drain, for pete's sake.

All the other stuff is pretty much just mild alkalies and acids, but used fixer is actually pretty bad for the environment. Use it until it's spent, and then dispose of it per local regulations. Even here in Darkest Virginia it's illegal to dumb that crap, and we have a local program for disposing of it as Household Hazardous Waste.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 30, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ^^ it is also very water soluble. I wouldn't worry about it. The only think you might need to be concerned with is selenium toner.



Like my dad used to say, " If you travel to Mexico, don't drink the selenium toner!"


----------



## unpopular (Jul 30, 2012)

amolitor said:


> Don't dump fixer down the drain, for pete's sake.
> 
> All the other stuff is pretty much just mild alkalies and acids, but used fixer is actually pretty bad for the environment. Use it until it's spent, and then dispose of it per local regulations. Even here in Darkest Virginia it's illegal to dumb that crap, and we have a local program for disposing of it as Household Hazardous Waste.



The problem with used fixer is the silver. Typically I believe laws concerning silver recovery deal with commercial darkrooms, although local laws may differ. At this point with so few places developing film, it may not be as big a deal, but still it's best to save and recover. Thiosulfate will also depletes oxygen from water, you'll often see old bottles of stock crushed inward as the fix absorbs any oxygen. I don't really think this is as large an environmental hazard unless hundreds of gallons of fix are dumped into a lake.


----------

